# Dickheads



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Why are there so many fucking dickheads on this site.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Something bitten your bum Jeff?


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Excuse my french but i'm pissed off at people leaving sarcastic comments when i post a message when they do not even know me. :x


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

ah good old banter 

I have read the post and do not worry... you are not the only one to get it  personally I would give as good as I get.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

was it regarding the tts savings??? if so then grow some balls buddy....... tis only banter! if i took everything serious that forum members said id have left the forum age ago :lol:


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

KammyTT said:


> was it regarding the tts savings??? if so then grow some balls buddy....... tis only banter! if i took everything serious that forum members said id have left the forum age ago :lol:


 This is exactly what i mean, but if it's banter you want then banter you are gonna get.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

audimad said:


> KammyTT said:
> 
> 
> > was it regarding the tts savings??? if so then grow some balls buddy....... tis only banter! if i took everything serious that forum members said id have left the forum age ago :lol:
> ...


save it Kam , me thinks you are wasting yer time,,, some peeps just wanna be a pain in the you know what !!! :roll: :roll:


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Isn't it funny, you start a new thread called dickheads and people can't resist having a look. :lol:


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## Fab 4 TT (Sep 28, 2004)

audimad said:


> Why are there so many fucking dickheads on this site.


Do you mean labour/lib dem apologists?

The place is fucking rife with them.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Fab 4 TT said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> > Why are there so many fucking dickheads on this site.
> ...


 What the fuck are you on about. :?: :lol:


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm Sorry I can't help being a dick :lol: Some days I have to agree with you people can be dickish but most of it is just good ol' banter


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

ecko2702 said:


> I'm Sorry I can't help being a dick :lol: Some days I have to agree with you people can be dickish but most of it is just good ol' banter


 Here is some banter for you. If Arsenal are any good then why have they got the word ARSE in their name? :lol:


----------



## Fab 4 TT (Sep 28, 2004)

audimad said:


> ecko2702 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm Sorry I can't help being a dick :lol: Some days I have to agree with you people can be dickish but most of it is just good ol' banter
> ...


Wa Wa Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.........


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Fab 4 TT said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> > ecko2702 said:
> ...


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

audimad said:


> ecko2702 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm Sorry I can't help being a dick :lol: Some days I have to agree with you people can be dickish but most of it is just good ol' banter
> ...


ooh now it's personal! [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

No, i thought it was called banter. :lol:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

JNmercury00 said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> > ecko2702 said:
> ...


for once he is right though :lol:


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

audimad said:


> ecko2702 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm Sorry I can't help being a dick :lol: Some days I have to agree with you people can be dickish but most of it is just good ol' banter
> ...


Oh you bastard :lol: :lol:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

audimad said:


> Excuse my french but i'm pissed off at people leaving sarcastic comments when i post a message when they do not even know me. :x


take it easy mate ,, you might bust a gut !!!!


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

roddy said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> > Excuse my french but i'm pissed off at people leaving sarcastic comments when i post a message when they do not even know me. :x
> ...


 Already have done. :lol:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

audimad said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > audimad said:
> ...


wishing you a speedy recovery,, :wink:


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

audimad said:


> Thanks.


NO NO Thank YOU................. 

L8R.................. 8)


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

beeyondGTR said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks.
> ...


 No, i insist, thank you. :wink:


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

you the man................................... 8)


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

ecko2702 said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> > ecko2702 said:
> ...


 What about LiverPOOl, now that is shit. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ttsteve (Nov 1, 2007)

Take it on the chin mate. Rise above it. I'm presently getting straff for my 'apostrophes' post. Was only trying to help! Have you heard of the phrase "like water off a duck's back" ? Of course you have. I've clearly rattled some people's cages! (er, or is that cage's ?!!!....).


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Are you still going to Ultimate Dubs, just so I know what hotel to book into :lol:


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

audimad said:


> Excuse my french but i'm pissed off at people leaving sarcastic comments when i post a message when they do not even know me. :x


Nobody on here really "knows" anyone do they? :roll:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Bikerz said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> > Excuse my french but i'm pissed off at people leaving sarcastic comments when i post a message when they do not even know me. :x
> ...


yes?


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I know quite a few on here TBH


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

robokn said:


> I know quite a few on here TBH


Ditto


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

How? Live next door? Ive met many on here, and chatted to and gone away with for a few days,yet I'm sure I dont "KNOW" anyone


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Nope - "Know" as in have met loads of times over the past 6 years and have gone on to become very good friends, mixing socially outside the TT scene, going to weddings, barbeques, etc. [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

:lol: Il get my coat!

Tho I havent been slattting anyone


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

I want in on this barbeque action!

someone invite me next summer :-*


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Bikerz said:


> How? Live next door? Ive met many on here, and chatted to and gone away with for a few days,yet I'm sure I dont "KNOW" anyone


Live in the same house?  :lol:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

jampott said:


> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> > How? Live next door? Ive met many on here, and chatted to and gone away with for a few days,yet I'm sure I dont "KNOW" anyone
> ...


And...errr...'know'....in the biblical sense.....

:wink: :lol:


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

JNmercury00 said:


> I want in on this barbeque action!
> 
> someone invite me next summer :-*


Me too!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I know Jeff we've met a few times glad it wasn't me then.


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> I know Jeff we've met a few times glad it wasn't me then.


Met a few times doesnt mean you Know him tho does it, if sale I know the nice young lady at tesco :roll:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

JNmercury00 said:


> I want in on this barbeque action!
> 
> someone invite me next summer :-*


Why wait for Summer - my next one's on New Year's day....but I don't "know" either of you so you can't come anyway :lol: :wink:


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

NaughTTy said:


> JNmercury00 said:
> 
> 
> > I want in on this barbeque action!
> ...


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> Nope - "Know" as in have met loads of times over the past 6 years and have gone on to become very good friends, mixing socially outside the TT scene, going to weddings, barbeques, etc. [smiley=cheers.gif]


So, are we getting together over Christmas...?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> Why wait for Summer - my next one's on New Year's day....but I don't "know" either of you so you can't come anyway :lol: :wink:


Where's my fucking invite then chief? :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

KammyTT said:


> if i took everything serious that forum members said id have left the forum age ago :lol:


We're obviously not trying hard enough!! :roll:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

phodge said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Nope - "Know" as in have met loads of times over the past 6 years and have gone on to become very good friends, mixing socially outside the TT scene, going to weddings, barbeques, etc. [smiley=cheers.gif]
> ...


Of course we are darling 



Private Prozac said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Why wait for Summer - my next one's on New Year's day....but I don't "know" either of you so you can't come anyway :lol: :wink:
> ...


In the Christmas post :wink: :-*


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

:lol: LMAO.

Cool. I'll RSVP via the same method then mate! :wink: :-*


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

ME ME ME!! I'm a DIckhead!! YAY!


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

NaughTTy said:


> Nope - "Know" as in have met loads of times over the past 6 years and have gone on to become very good friends, mixing socially outside the TT scene, going to weddings, barbeques, etc. [smiley=cheers.gif]


 i know garvie on here,was at his wedding,been to fukin loads eh barbies away snowboarding n all sorts


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Why do people post on these threads and then waffle on about something else which has nothing to do with it. Doesn't it PISS YOU OFF. :twisted: If they want to talk BOLLOCKS then do it it via PM to each other, AAARRRRGGGGGHHHHH. :twisted:


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2010)

Well the thread isn't about anything is it really?! 

You seem to have anger issues.


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

audimad said:


> Why do people post on these threads and then waffle on about something else which has nothing to do with it. Doesn't it PISS YOU OFF. :twisted: If they want to talk BOLLOCKS then do it it via PM to each other, AAARRRRGGGGGHHHHH. :twisted:


that can be an entirely new flame tread! :lol:


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

audimad said:


> Why do people post on these threads and then waffle on about something else which has nothing to do with it. Doesn't it PISS YOU OFF. :twisted: If they want to talk BOLLOCKS then do it it via PM to each other, AAARRRRGGGGGHHHHH. :twisted:


mmm who,s that dig at then :?


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

wul said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> > Why do people post on these threads and then waffle on about something else which has nothing to do with it. Doesn't it PISS YOU OFF. :twisted: If they want to talk BOLLOCKS then do it it via PM to each other, AAARRRRGGGGGHHHHH. :twisted:
> ...


some people have shovels... and will dig ... :? :? :?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

wul said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> > Why do people post on these threads and then waffle on about something else which has nothing to do with it. Doesn't it PISS YOU OFF. :twisted: If they want to talk BOLLOCKS then do it it via PM to each other, AAARRRRGGGGGHHHHH. :twisted:
> ...


Positive that it's not me this time anyway how are the roads up there now ? Hear the Edinburgh ring road was turned into an Ice Rink for the weekend.


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

you wouldnt beleive how bad they are mate,council ran out eh salt the wallopers.iv never seen owt like it.cars sliding everywhere  is this bollocks....... :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

wul said:


> you wouldnt beleive how bad they are mate,council ran out eh salt the wallopers.iv never seen owt like it.cars sliding everywhere  is this bollocks....... :roll:


Sounds serious to me, never mind the bollocks .


----------

